# Canning Frozen Veggys?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Anyone here ever can frozen veggys? My friend says she buys froze corn when its on sale and cans it.

Any reason why this is not a good idea?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You can do it but the quality and nutrition may suffer a bit-but if the electric was gonna go down(assuming that you might get a notice of this) I would certainly can all that was in the freezer. better lower quality than nothing.=I might dehydrate before I canned it tho. :scratch


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Wouldn't you have to cook it again so you could can it? I think you'd lose whatever you gained from buying it frozen.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillS said:


> Wouldn't you have to cook it again so you could can it? I think you'd lose whatever you gained from buying it frozen.


Did'nt ask her that.I'd think just let it thaw out some,but not sure.:scratch


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> You can do it but the quality and nutrition may suffer a bit-but if the electric was gonna go down(assuming that you might get a notice of this) I would certainly can all that was in the freezer. better lower quality than nothing.=I might dehydrate before I canned it tho. :scratch


 We saved up to buy the 5 tray Excalibor last year.Still learnign but that,did find out we should cook squash before we dehydrate though.Guess we can make powder from what we dried.Had lots of squash from garden of course.
Hubby likes marshmellows dried too.bananas turned dark but we put them in Food Saver and stored a few pounds.
I want to go to farmers market and buy some fresh potatoes and can them,maybe a 50lb.bag,might dry a few.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We can frozen veggies all the time. Simply put them in a pot of hot water until they are heated thru. Do not boil. Fill jars with veggies and liquid. Seal and process as directed in canning book. We do this for fruit also. I do have some veggies in the freezer but should we be without power for an extended time the plan is to break out the canners and start canning.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Clarice said:


> We can frozen veggies all the time. Simply put them in a pot of hot water until they are heated thru. Do not boil. Fill jars with veggies and liquid. Seal and process as directed in canning book. We do this for fruit also. I do have some veggies in the freezer but should we be without power for an extended time the plan is to break out the canners and start canning.


how you can without electricity?/ you got a big fire??


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> Anyone here ever can frozen veggys? My friend says she buys froze corn when its on sale and cans it.
> 
> Any reason why this is not a good idea?


I've never done it.
I buy frozen veggies on sale and the dehydrate them. They've already been slightly pre-cooked so they dry up great.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> I've never done it.
> I buy frozen veggies on sale and the dehydrate them. They've already been slightly pre-cooked so they dry up great.


Do you thaw them out first before putting in, or does it matter?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

DJgang said:


> Do you thaw them out first before putting in, or does it matter?


 nope. just dump them on the tray and dry.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> I've never done it.
> I buy frozen veggies on sale and the dehydrate them. They've already been slightly pre-cooked so they dry up great.


Good idea.Thanks for info.:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Clarice said:


> We can frozen veggies all the time. Simply put them in a pot of hot water until they are heated thru. Do not boil. Fill jars with veggies and liquid. Seal and process as directed in canning book. We do this for fruit also. I do have some veggies in the freezer but should we be without power for an extended time the plan is to break out the canners and start canning.


 I'll try this next time I catch a sale.:wave:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Meerkat-I prefer my potatoes dehydrated as compared to canned-the canned potatoes just have a funny texture. I can't dry potatoes fast enuf to keep boy in hash browns. I get them on sale and dry about 5lbs at a time which fills about 2 of the quart sized mason jars.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

JayJay said:


> how you can without electricity?/ you got a big fire??


I don't know what others are gonna do but even when we lose our electric our piped in gas still works for at least(so far that is) two weeks. We also top off our propane tanks and have a two burner that is attached to our camper-since it is a pop up you can attach the two burner to the inside or even the outside of the camper and I would be able to can on there.
If I had to tho I would be able to rig up the right kind of fire pit to be able to concentrate the coals under my canner to can by fire too.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> I've never done it.
> I buy frozen veggies on sale and the dehydrate them. They've already been slightly pre-cooked so they dry up great.


I also dehydrate frozen veggies, it's great........the hard work is all done, just spread them out on the trays and go for it... of course, it's best to buy them on sale so it actually is a good investment........I buy frozen corn at Costco....we don't have many stores where I live so there aren't a lot of sales! :dunno:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Meerkat-I prefer my potatoes dehydrated as compared to canned-the canned potatoes just have a funny texture. I can't dry potatoes fast enuf to keep boy in hash browns. I get them on sale and dry about 5lbs at a time which fills about 2 of the quart sized mason jars.


I've never dried taters.......do you shred them, then blanch them? Don't even know if that's what you do.........so I hand the microphone over to you Em, how do you dehydrate taters???


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, I slice or dice or shred , steam them for 5-6 mins and then dehydrate. If you buy the already shredded potatoes, then you can just lay them out on the tray and dry.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

neldarez said:


> I've never dried taters.......do you shred them, then blanch them? Don't even know if that's what you do.........so I hand the microphone over to you Em, how do you dehydrate taters???


I just bumped up the dehydration thread down in gardening forum-I am sure that I put my method of drying taters in there. my sunburn is making me a big lazy! But short version-peel and soak in acid water(lemon or vinegar) and then steam till tender but not falling apart and then dry. Lower heat cuz I have turned some brown by accident on too high a heat for too long. They must be cooked thru tho or they will become black and yucky.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Meerkat-I prefer my potatoes dehydrated as compared to canned-the canned potatoes just have a funny texture. I can't dry potatoes fast enuf to keep boy in hash browns. I get them on sale and dry about 5lbs at a time which fills about 2 of the quart sized mason jars.


 I want to dehydrate some potatoes too,but those we canned were great!We just had some more of them with the broad beans tonight.They were right out of the field full of ant holes .I cut out the bad parts and canned the rest about 25 lb.s.Tecture and taste was perfect.They were red ones.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I just bumped up the dehydration thread down in gardening forum-I am sure that I put my method of drying taters in there. my sunburn is making me a big lazy! But short version-peel and soak in acid water(lemon or vinegar) and then steam till tender but not falling apart and then dry. Lower heat cuz I have turned some brown by accident on too high a heat for too long. They must be cooked thru tho or they will become black and yucky.


 I'll try them next time I buy a bag.:wave:


----------

